# End is lacking...



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

For this year, my clown theme is already planned out. We have a grave in the front, then in the yard we have clowns. The only problem is, after all the moving props are done, and after the dot room is done with, at the end there is only one static clown prop. My problem is : What do I do to spice up the end of the haunt? 

NOTE; I do have 1 rotesserie motor for use. I can use this at the end, and I can manage to get more clown materials. Please let me know. thanks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

have a clown chase them out of there


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

Good idea pyro. That would make me run.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Subtle and scary. I'm thinking Pennywise (IT), and Balloons. Lots and lots of Balloons. Fill the area with dangling, floating, and other balloons. So many that they have to move them to see the way out. Play creepy, whispering quotes from Pennywise:

"Let go. Be afraid. You all taste so much better when you're afraid."

"Brat! I am eternal, child. I am the eater of worlds, and of children. And you are next! "

"I'm every nightmare you've ever had. I'm your worst dream come true. I'm everything you ever were afraid of. "

At some point they make it through the balloon 'maze' only to come face to face with the static prop guarding the way out and a loud scream/laugh/cackle from behind scares them out.

I have to stop typing now, 'cause I hate clowns!


----------

